# help with liquid oozing out of centre of cut soap



## whisks (Sep 19, 2009)

hi, i'm new to soaping and have just made my 5th batch. all the other batches have been fine, however, this batch isn't. i traced and poured the soap into my tubular moulds (2) and when i cut one tube of soap it had spots of liquid in the centre. the other tube was fine. any comments/suggestions?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Does the liquid zap ? 

Kitn


----------



## whisks (Sep 19, 2009)

i don't have the guts to put it on my tongue....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Well , if it is lye heavy you  need to know that . I don't use any of my soap until I test it . Could someone else test it for you ?


----------



## whisks (Sep 19, 2009)

i think it is; is it salvagable?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe i can get my brother to do it for you.  i used to trick him into doing stuff i don't like to do.  i made blueberry wine one time that had mold on top, but i didn't want to try it.  so, as i sat there trying to figure out if it was any good or not, guess who comes walking buy?  "hey!  try this blueberry wine, man!  it's awesome!"

well, it wasn't so good  


anyway, back to the show.

if you look around here on the site, you'll find out how to rebatch.  i never have, so don't know how to tell you to do it. 

just wanted to advise you to look around, as i'm sure you're anxious to get back at 'er


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you test the soap before actually using it?


----------



## Manchy (Dec 11, 2009)

you lick it    and if it doesn't zap you, it's not lye heavy, and is safe to use


----------



## fylith (Feb 6, 2010)

you could use ph testing strips if you dont want to "lick it"


----------



## Twilitr (Feb 6, 2010)

We promise its fine to lick it. just be sure to spit afterwards. Its more like a tingle than a zap. Its like a soapers right of passage..lol


----------



## kimberlynn (Feb 7, 2010)

"maybe i can get my brother to do it for you. i used to trick him into doing stuff i don't like to do. i made blueberry wine one time that had mold on top, but i didn't want to try it. so, as i sat there trying to figure out if it was any good or not, guess who comes walking buy? "hey! try this blueberry wine, man! it's awesome!" 

Reminds me of when my little brother and I use to do blindfolded "guess what this is" taste test. The best was when I made him eat Cream of Tarter!! Oh lordy, that was hilarious...lol. Anyways, kinda random. Thanks for the laugh..


----------

